# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Χημικά κατασκευής πλακετών.

## sotron1

Χημικά κατασκευής πλακετών.

Χαρίζονται.

Υλικό επικασσιτέρωσής καινούργιο συν περίπου 2 λίτρα υδροχλωρικό οξύ και περίπου 2 λίτρα PERINTROL.


Τηλ: 6955089364

Παραλαβή από Περιστέρι.

DSC_6122.jpgDSC_6124.jpgDSC_6123.jpgDSC_6121.jpg

----------

Gaou (10-05-19)

----------

